# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Apparel Vinyl Storage Rack



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If keeping your heat transfer vinyl, application tapes, and masks organized, accessible, and out of harm’s way is a challenge, Imprintables Warehouse has a solution. The free-standing Vinyl Storage Rack lets you keep up to 44 rolls of material safe and handy while facilitating inventorying. 

Measuring 74 ¼ inches high by 32 inches wide by 19 inches deep, the rack is designed to help save space while making it easy to see what materials, colors, and sizes you have available. The “arms” that hold the media are specially designed to prevent flat spots in the core or material. By helping keep rolls off the ground, the unit also minimizes soiling and damage, increasing shelf life and usability. 

Built to last, the rack features heavy-duty, no-weld construction and is powder-coated to ensure durability and prevent rust. It is simple to assemble and maneuver for optimum convenience.

To view on the website, go to https://goo.gl/iIaPSB.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix® heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800) 347-0068; fax (412)774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

